# NOR*CAL HYDRAULIC SHOPS



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

who knows of any shops up north that do hydro installs,need to get lifted, quality work, post pics of work if possible :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey homie, im pretty sure u know us KINGFISH CUSTOMS out of modesto, ca and if u dont i know some of ur club members may. heres just a few of the cars

this car belongs to the homie cousin, his show blazer

























this is my regal with various trunk re work and is currently painted black

































heres the homies personal regal his name is mino


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

this is roughly what i want

hey homie looking to get lifted, cash in hand, this is what i want 

2 pumps, #11 gear to the front
#9 to the rear

4 switches mounted under the dash, simple front back side to side
8 batteries, 1000 cranking amps
3 tons to the front 
2 tons to the rear
ground under the seat for easy access. 

its for 87 caprice landua


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the batteries we are gettin are comin from CENTENIAL off of carpenter rd in MODESTO, they are running about 70 to 100 each depending on the CA & CCA's. but i may be able to get them from someone else if the guy ever answers his phone lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

nice car too homie.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 14 2008, 02:18 PM~10168510
> *this is roughly what i want
> 
> hey homie looking to get lifted, cash in hand, this is what i want
> ...





deltoro didnt give u a good price?..


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

deltoro said he was busy for 3 months doggie, booked up, cool ass quote i got from him tho,  dont want to wait three months homie


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Everybody wants to be hittin switches in the summer good thing we have another shop with no wait time. :biggrin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 14 2008, 02:15 PM~10168905
> *Everybody wants to be hittin switches in the summer good thing we have another shop with no wait time. :biggrin:
> *


cool ass price too


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

sergio has always had some good prices even when he was down in gilroy


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 14 2008, 01:15 PM~10168905
> *Everybody wants to be hittin switches in the summer good thing we have another shop with no wait time. :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT SECOND SHOP NOW OPEN IN SAN MARTIN BY GILROY. :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> THATS RIGHT SECOND SHOP NOW OPEN IN SAN MARTIN BY GILROY.
> 
> ACTUALLY WHERE IN SAN MARTIN, SAN MARTIN IS SMALL.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 14 2008, 04:29 PM~10169546
> *THATS RIGHT SECOND SHOP NOW OPEN IN SAN MARTIN BY GILROY.  :biggrin:
> *


same place?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha dont worry homie thats why i say i live in modesto cuz when i tell them i really live in salida people go WHERE THE FUCK IS THAT lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*DOES ANYONE NO THE ADDRESS TO THE SAN MARTIN SHOP.*


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 14 2008, 08:42 PM~10172063
> *DOES ANYONE NO THE ADDRESS TO THE SAN MARTIN SHOP.
> *


13555 DEPOT STREET SAN MARTIN, CA. DEL TORO HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 14 2008, 08:59 PM~10172210
> *13555 DEPOT STREET SAN MARTIN, CA. DEL TORO HYDRAULICS  :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS THE SECOND SHOP, THERE IS STILL WORK BEING DONE IN LOS BANOS, CA.


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

I need cheap Batteries in the Bay Area.....Im lookin for 6 batts, somebody hook me up!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i know a battery company out of my city of modesto homie that does sell refurb batteries i had a set of group 31 gells last me a year and half. u may want to give them a call and see what group 31's they offer. other than that i do have some other avenues i can try for you but the guy is hard to get a hold of, but let me know through pm what ur lookin for if u cant locate it using the info i provided here. i can see what i can come up with 4 ya

Modesto Battery
617 Winmoore Way Unit C 
Modesto, CA 95358 

(209) 538-9041


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

my homie sal got a set from these guys in modesto almost 2 years still good


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 14 2008, 09:59 PM~10172210
> *13555 DEPOT STREET SAN MARTIN, CA. DEL TORO HYDRAULICS  :biggrin:
> *



*THANKS NME1 FOR THE INFO I'M 30 MINUTES FROM SAN MARTIN*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*who's running the Del Toro shop in San Martin NME1*


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 14 2008, 12:58 PM~10168359
> *who knows of any shops up north that do hydro installs,need to get lifted, quality work, post pics of work if possible  :biggrin:
> *


GIVE US A CALL ASK FOR JR.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

hit rein4st here on the forum .....he's out of san jo .....great work/good prices


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

sangre latina you knowwwww!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

post some work fellas, looking for quality :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I install out of my house in Merced.

install I did for LIL member B-DOG 








My car dancer frame...(on hold till I finish another project)










I'm still working on this IFS conversion for my uncles truck (big project)
here's the link to my build up thread on the truck

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339320


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

SERIOUSHYDROS- u cant use that dancing frame no more for showing unless i see some damn progress on it lol.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 15 2008, 08:14 AM~10174447
> *who's running the Del Toro shop in San Martin NME1
> *


RUDY DEL TORO RUNS THE ONE IN SAN MARTIN AND SERGIO IN LOS BANOS


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 16 2008, 10:51 PM~10185116
> *RUDY DEL TORO RUNS THE ONE IN SAN MARTIN AND SERGIO IN LOS BANOS
> *



i well be seeing sergio this afternoon, cant wait, i will post pics of the setup after its finished


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

i just droped my caddy off at Del Toro shop on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Mar 17 2008, 08:51 AM~10186823
> *i just droped my caddy off at Del Toro shop on saturday  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2008, 10:50 PM~10185106
> *SERIOUSHYDROS-  u cant use that dancing frame no more for showing unless i see some damn progress on it lol.
> *


 Good fucking point  MY BAD!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*HERE ARE PICS OF DEL TORO SETUP'S*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 17 2008, 05:29 AM~10186114
> *i well be seeing sergio this afternoon, cant wait, i will post pics of the setup after its finished
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Mar 17 2008, 07:51 AM~10186823
> *i just droped my caddy off at Del Toro shop on saturday  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Mar 17 2008, 06:29 AM~10186114
> *i well be seeing sergio this afternoon, cant wait, i will post pics of the setup after its finished
> *



car has been delivered :biggrin:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 17 2008, 05:18 PM~10190790
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Ha, I just bought batteries this hopper yesterday......Thanks again Sergio!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

SERIOUSHYDROS- its okay ill let u slide this time lol


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

No doubt Sergio and Rudy have been in the game for years and putting in work :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 15 2008, 09:43 PM~10177504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bobcat Batteries in San Jose  Been going there since 98, wont get batteries for anything anywhere else. He sells some good multi chargers also.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

whats the pricing on the batteries over at bobcat


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze+Mar 15 2008, 07:43 PM~10177504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2008, 12:31 PM~10197876
> *SERIOUSHYDROS-  its okay ill let u slide this time lol
> *


 :worship: Oh, thank you.. Hey I finally got the frame work done on my uncles truck..Now I gotta put everything back together :uh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2008, 04:57 PM~10199449
> *whats the pricing on the batteries over at bobcat
> *


Call him up, let him know your average monthly pickup... forgot the owners name but he is usually the only one there other than his son. When Jose from Inspirations was installing for us he hooked me up with the guy. 

210 San Jose Ave # 1
San Jose, CA 95125
(408) 295-7100


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh we dont go pickin up batteries all that much, mainly just for our own cars. otherwise we have the customer go get their own batteries i was just hoping to be able to pass along the info to peole in the area who need batteries at a good price

SERIOUSHYDROS- oh u gotta love re-assembly


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 16 2008, 05:50 PM~10182239
> *I install out of my house in Merced.
> 
> install I did for LIL member B-DOG
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: highly recommended


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Ahhh shucks your sutcha sweetie, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Del Toro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

KINGFISH= any tips on how i can build more pressure with lets say a #9 gear without upgrading to a an 11? :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Depends on how you plumb it.


----------



## MR. 62 (Jul 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 14 2008, 02:15 PM~10168905
> *Everybody wants to be hittin switches in the summer good thing we have another shop with no wait time. :biggrin:
> *


i wood like to try out 1 of this pumps what's the $$$


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

DEL TOROS HYDRAULICS SAN MARTIN CALIFORNIA 408-840-5210 ASK FOR RUDY FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW SAN MARTIN IS ABOUT 20 MINUTES SOUTH OF SAN JOSE INBETWEEN MORGAN HILL AND GILROY


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Sep 17 2008, 05:53 PM~11629334
> *DEL TOROS HYDRAULICS SAN MARTIN CALIFORNIA 408-840-5210 ASK FOR RUDY FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW SAN MARTIN IS ABOUT 20 MINUTES SOUTH OF SAN JOSE INBETWEEN MORGAN HILL AND GILROY
> *


 *:thumbsup: 

I SECOND THAT :thumbsup: *


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Sep 17 2008, 04:53 PM~11629334
> *DEL TOROS HYDRAULICS SAN MARTIN CALIFORNIA 408-840-5210 ASK FOR RUDY FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW SAN MARTIN IS ABOUT 20 MINUTES SOUTH OF SAN JOSE INBETWEEN MORGAN HILL AND GILROY
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 16 2008, 10:51 PM~10185116
> *RUDY DEL TORO RUNS THE ONE IN SAN MARTIN AND SERGIO IN LOS BANOS*


Whats the address to Sergio's shop?


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Sep 22 2008, 10:04 AM~11664400
> *Whats the address to Sergio's shop?
> *


606 C ST Los Banos CA 93635 

call first though bro. :biggrin:


----------

